# Let Your Computer do Everthing



## brombo (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish to use my computer to replace all sources and my surround sound preamp in my audio-visual system.

I am running Ubuntu Studio 14.04 on a asus motherboard with 4-core opteron cpu.
Nvidia graphics card
Xonar D2 sound card
Ceton Infinitv 4 tv tuner card
Fubar usb ADC (for legacy analog inputs)

Speakers:
Mains - Original Carver Amazing Loudspeakers
Center - Klipsch RC-52 ii
Rear - B&W Bookshelf

Projector:
Optoma HD-25e

My main purpose in doing this is if I eventually bi-amp my main speakers I can avoid an extra stage of ADC-DAC conversion (the crossover would be implemented on the computer in software)

Software:
XBMC (Media Player and TV front end)
VLC (CD, DVD, and Blu Ray Player)
Mythtv (TV back end - runs tuner card)

All works currently but Mythtv. As alternative to Mythtv I currently have Tivo.

My question is does anyone have experience in inputting the optical output of the Tivo (Dolby digital AC3 audio codec) into a computer, decoding it, and playing it via the sound card?

I am also interested in contacting people that have experience in setting up Mythtv.

Please note that I am currently using a surround sound preamp, but would like to do away with it.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

There are a few of us here that use their PC's as a prepro. However most of us use JRiver (dsp, crossover, and PVR/DVR recording). I haven't used mythTV or SageTV since 2003.


----------



## brombo (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info. I had not heard of JRiver. The Linux version is not there yet, but they are working on it. I will keep informed. Thank you.


----------

